# I'm Switching to Canon....Want Advice on Lenses!



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

*Hey Guys; I'm Going to be Switching to Canon in a few Weeks; I've decided to go with The 7D  and wanted to Go f2.8 on all my lenses; what do you guys recommend; canon, sigma or tamron; preci wise tam and sig are wayy cheaper; but are they worh it?

I've seen some of you in your signatures a lot of sigma and some tamron! 
Help me out with suggestions or advice Thanks!*


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 7, 2010)

What's your budget and what do you shoot?

If you're going f/2.8 max ap zooms, 16-35, 24-70, and 70-200 are pretty much standard and cover a good chunk of range. Problem is the wide end with a crop. 16 isn't going to be as wide as something like a 10-20 or 10-22 and AFAIK, they don't make a 10-20 f/2.8.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

Budget is a huge consideration.

Idiot listed the major 3 zooms to look into.  And yes, the 16 is not super wide on a crop sensor.  I have a 10-22, but its a 3.5-4.5 lens, which suites my needs.  If you want ultra wide and f/2.8, I have read great things about the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 wide zoom.

The Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 can be a great replacement for the Canon 24-70 f/2.8.  It weighs less, similar range, built well, cost less than half the price.  The major problems with it are finding a good copy (took me 3 tries) and the slow and noisy auto focusing.   I have had one for a little over a year, great lens, but I am going with the Canon 24-70 in a few weeks as the auto focusing issues are annoying me to the point of I'm willing to spend more coin on the Canon.  I'm shooting alot of lower light clubs and bars these days.

There is no real replacement for a 70-200 f/2.8 IS L lens.  Its amazing glass.  I wouldn't pick up a Sigma or a Tamron if I had the budget for the Canon version.

Have you considered primes?  I love my 50mm f/1.8 on my 7D.  I'm going to pick up the 50mm f/1.4 soon.   Seeing how my budget is later on, I might pick up some more wide primes, which I am loving more and more.


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> What's your budget and what do you shoot?
> 
> If you're going f/2.8 max ap zooms, 16-35, 24-70, and 70-200 are pretty much standard and cover a good chunk of range. Problem is the wide end with a crop. 16 isn't going to be as wide as something like a 10-20 or 10-22 and AFAIK, they don't make a 10-20 f/2.8.



Lens Budget is 1k AT THE MOMENT but soon it'll add up; with that I figured i could get maybe 2 tamrons/sigmas IF THEY ARE WORTH IT...

*I shoot everything but mainly Cars (Show,Drift,Racing) and Models/Portraits 
*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ +1

I was looking for IS (VC) in my walk-around lens and did not want to spend 1000+ on a non-L lens, therefore went with a Tamron. For ultra-wide angle Tokina  11-16mm f/2.8 is a good lens if you are looking for a winder angle in 2.8.

All of the above listed lenses are very good.  I am thinking of picking up a 70-200 next.


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> I'm going to pick up the 50mm f/1.4 soon.


I almost bought this lens last week then I read few comparisons between Canon 50mm 1.4 and Sigma 50mm 1.4.

And now I am lost


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

*And yes I've considered Primes; I guess I didn't redact my 'call for help' correctly!

50mm *


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2010)

The Tamron 17-50mm F2.8 is a decent alternative to the more expensive Canon EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS or the EF 16-35mm F2.8 L.  There is a new version of the Tamron 17-50mm with VC (their version of IS) but it's good bit more expensive.



> I shoot everything but mainly Cars (Show,Drift,Racing) and Models/Portraits


70-200mm F2.8.  
The Canon models might blow your budget but Sigma makes one that's pretty good.


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

*That's the thing i searched for 2.8 on B&H  AND COULD NOT MAKE UP MY MIND 

17-50, 24-75, 18-50,, etc etc ect... lol*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> *That's the thing i searched for 2.8 on B&H  AND COULD NOT MAKE UP MY MIND
> 
> 17-50, 24-75, 18-50,, etc etc ect... lol*



You can not go wrong with any of the L lens. There some lenses out there that are better than Canon.

Buy what you immediately need and then save for better L lenses. Tamron 17-50, Tokina 11-16 and Sigma 50mm 1.4 are all good lenses.


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *That's the thing i searched for 2.8 on B&H  AND COULD NOT MAKE UP MY MIND
> ...



*I Think those are going to be my choices as they cover my 'bases'
Tokina 11-16
Tamron 17-50
Sigma 50mm 1.4

Now I will need a Zoom Lens too.....
*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I Think those are going to be my choices as they cover my 'bases'
> Tokina 11-16
> Tamron 17-50
> Sigma 50mm 1.4
> ...



Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *I Think those are going to be my choices as they cover my 'bases'
> ...



*LOL your reply are my '...' :lmao:*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...



BTW Sigma 50mm 1.4 is more expensive than Canon 50mm 1.4. But most people compare Sigma with Canon's 50mm 1.2 L.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

*The trouble with 3rd party lenses is they are reverse engineered and don't hold their resale value as well as camera maker lenses, like the pro Canon L glass.*

*It's a pain when you have to send a 3rd party lens back in to be re-chipped, just because you got a different model camera body with the same mount.*

*One last thought, if you read the warranty closely,* http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=PgComSmModDisplayAct&keycode=2113&fcategoryid=215&modelid=19356



> *This limited warranty covers all defects encountered in normal use of the Product, and does not apply in the following cases:*
> 
> _*........(b) Use of parts or supplies (other than those sold by Canon U.S.A. or Canon Canada) that cause damage to the Product or cause abnormally frequent service calls or service problems*_


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

What are the drawbacks of the Sigma 1.4 over the Canon? 
I've found issues with Tamron over Canon (slow AF, noisy) and wonder if its the same for Sigma.


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> What are the drawbacks of the Sigma 1.4 over the Canon?
> I've found issues with Tamron over Canon (slow AF, noisy) and wonder if its the same for Sigma.


Sigma is heavy and more expensive BUT Sigma is much better, it is better built and much better at 1.4 as compare to Canon.
canon or sigma 50 f/1.4 - Photo.net Canon EOS Forum


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 7, 2010)

Size and weight arent really an issue.  I dont normally use a 50 prime unless I'm doing something in low light, at which point I am carrying a bag with various other items in there.

Price is an issue though... arg...more food for though.
thanks for the link


----------



## gsgary (Jun 7, 2010)

Personally i only buy Canon 
Nothing wrong with the 50F1.4 @ F1.4


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

KmH said:


> *The trouble with 3rd party lenses is they are reverse engineered and don't hold their resale value as well as camera maker lenses, like the pro Canon L glass.*
> 
> *It's a pain when you have to send a 3rd party lens back in to be re-chipped, just because you got a different model camera body with the same mount.*
> 
> ...





*Anyones thoughts on this reply?*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > *The trouble with 3rd party lenses is they are reverse engineered and don't hold their resale value as well as camera maker lenses, like the pro Canon L glass.*
> ...



1- All good glass hold its value. Check eBay.com. But L glass holds its value better than others.
2- Since Canon does not publish its camera/lens interfaces these third party lenses are reverse engineered.
3- As far as warranty is concerned, it is what it is.


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...


Yeah, unless you are really close, none of those lenses are going to help you cover drifting or racing.  I try to get out to drift events as much as I can, and you can see what I've taken with my 70-200 2.8L IS II and my old 70-300 4-5.6 IS lens below.  The 2.8L is absolutely amazing and razor sharp even wide open, but lacks the extra reach of the 70-300mm and is nearly 3 times the cost.  If you don't need super top-end optics and aren't shooting in low light, the 70-300 IS is a good lens.  As others said, there's always third party brands like Sigma and Tamron, but I personally will only buy Canon lenses.

Matt Spencer | Formula Drift: Streets of Long Beach (70-200 2.8L IS II)

Matt Spencer | Misc. Drifting Events (70-300 IS)


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

*I Think I've Made up My Mind I will start off with the Tamron 17-50 2.8 and the Sigma 70-300 4-5.6*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I Think I've Made up My Mind I will start off with the Tamron 17-50 2.8 and the Sigma 70-300 4-5.6*



This thing got that red ring of Canon L lenses  and will easily fit your 1000 budget. BTW it does not have IS (OS).

Good Luck...:thumbup:


----------



## Munky (Jun 7, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *I Think I've Made up My Mind I will start off with the Tamron 17-50 2.8 and the Sigma 70-300 4-5.6*
> ...



*Both Have IS....Tamron 'VC' & Sigma 'OS'*


----------



## ifi (Jun 7, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Both Have IS....Tamron 'VC' & Sigma 'OS'*


You are right, there are two versions for Sigma.
Come back and post the review once you get your Sigma


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*Anyone?*


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry if we didn't get back to you within 7 hours of your post done at 1am :meh:

If its really cheap, get the deal.  The 24-70 2.8 is a great lens.


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Sorry if we didn't get back to you within 7 hours of your post done at 1am :meh:
> 
> If its really cheap, get the deal.  The 24-70 2.8 is a great lens.



*Sorry if I Seemed in a Rush I just Meant to 'Bump'!
To be honest the deal it's quite Cheap!*


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*



Please define "really cheap".

Anyways, as it is mentioned in the previous post that 24-70mm is a good lens.


----------



## peterhanowell (Jun 8, 2010)

I've got a 7d and I did purchase the Canon 50 1.4.  I've had less than stellar results, and I am kicking myself to a certain degree for not getting the Sigma.

But for my 2 cents: Start with 24-70 L, then 70-200 L, then think about which range you find yourself shooting in the most and focus on that.  Or which range you feel like you are really missing (e.g. wide, since the 24 would be more than 38 on the 1.6 crop).

Peter
--
Tallahassee photography, Tallahassee wedding photographers - Hanowell Photography


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*
> ...



*Price Tag of the Lens!*


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*


Another thing you need to check is the shutter count on this used camera.



peterhanowell said:


> I've got a 7d and I did purchase the Canon 50 1.4.  I've had less than stellar results, and I am kicking myself to a certain degree for not getting the Sigma.


I almost purchased Canon 50mm 1.4. Would you like to share your reason of liking Sigma?


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...


All that for under $1300 :thumbup:


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*"1D Mark II N, Compatible Lenses: Canon EF lenses (except EF-S lens)"
What good am I losing there?*


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *"1D Mark II N, Compatible Lenses: Canon EF lenses (except EF-S lens)"
> What good am I losing there?*



I think if you do not know the answer to this question then you seriously need to do some reading before buying anything. Because after all it is suppose to be your decision.

EF-S lenses are for digital SLRs (1.6 crop sensor cameras), 1d2n is 1.3.


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*I've been reeding a Lot Since since 'the offer'; to be honest I don't know much about Full Frame cameras...what i meant by the question is 'what good lens may i lose compatibility with the 1d2n, if any?'*


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I've been reeding a Lot Since since 'the offer'; to be honest I don't know much about Full Frame cameras...what i meant by the question is 'what good lens may i lose compatibility with the 1d2n, if any?'*



You will be ok. All of the L lenses are compatible with 1d. 

The ef-s lenses that I like are 10-22 and 17-55 2.8.


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*I may Buy; and sell the Body cheap; keep the rest and buy the 7D!*


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> The trouble with 3rd party lenses is they are reverse engineered and don't hold their resale value as well as camera maker lenses, like the pro Canon L glass.



But if you are buying pro end 3rd party or own brand you won't be intending to resell for a long long time anyway! And budget line gear always sells very low no matter if its canon, sigma or tamron. So I've never quite understood why resale is so massive a point in this unless you are a die hard dealer looking for the best resale value on preownded stock.



KmH said:


> It's a pain when you have to send a 3rd party lens back in to be re-chipped, just because you got a different model camera body with the same mount.



True this is a valid risk with any 3rdparty gear, though modern releases are normally pretty safe. Furthermore many times rechipping is cheap or even free (depending upon the lens you are sending in). 



KmH said:


> One last thought, if you read the warranty closely,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've not heard or good quality 3rdparty products causing damage to DSLRs unless the person using them has done something silly (like mounting a crop sensor only lens to a fullframe camera body). The worst is that (in very very rare occasions) old 3rdparty gear can cause firmwire problems in some DSLRs but its not a concern for a new 3rdparty lens.

My 70mm and 150mm are both 3rdparty and heck there is little that is not pro grade about them. Optically very strong, their only weakpoint is an overall weaker AF setup, but that is quite a standard thing with  macro leneses.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*
> ...


 
I love my 50 1.4 on my 50D! It is super sharp above 1.8 and at 1.4 you get a real nice dreamy look.  Ive taken plenty of shots at 1.4 and 1.8 and love the results. Oh and remember if you are focusing and recomposing at anything less than f4 you may run into focus problems. Just some thoughts but if something was to happen to my 50 f1.4 I would run to go buy another.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 8, 2010)

peterhanowell said:


> I've got a 7d and I did purchase the Canon 50 1.4. I've had less than stellar results, and I am kicking myself to a certain degree for not getting the Sigma.


 
Mind posting up some images of the less stellar results with the Canon?  I'm shooting with a 7D and as mentionned, considering the Canon 50 1.4


----------



## ifi (Jun 8, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...


I'm sure you do, and I like my Canon 50mm 1.8 and it works great for my needs. The sole purpose (at least that's what I think) of buying a 1.4 is to be able to use it in low light and at 1.4. I can always use my Canon 50mm 1.8 at 1.8+. The Canon version has a focusing issue in low light, but is cheaper than Sigma. Sigma version has weather sealing as well.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

I wasn't comparing the 1.8 to 1.4 I was just stating that my 50 F1.4 is very sharp and was prying to see why _peterhanowell _was getting less than stellar results.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I Got Offered a 1D Mark II N minty fresh with a 24-70mm 2.8 ,a light meter filter kit and a backpack; really cheap; should i do it? or go for the 7D?*




I have 2 of them and would rather have them over a 7D, all depends what you shoot


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 8, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> peterhanowell said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 7d and I did purchase the Canon 50 1.4. I've had less than stellar results, and I am kicking myself to a certain degree for not getting the Sigma.
> ...


 
The lens is PRETTY soft at f1.4 and f1.8, but gets a lot sharper up through f2.8 and f4 where it's tack sharp.  I love mine.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 8, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > peterhanowell said:
> ...



Its not on the 5D or 1D


----------



## cfusionpm (Jun 8, 2010)

gsgary said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > bigtwinky said:
> ...


 
Yeah, I guess it looks like f/2.8 has garbage going on in corners of a full frame, but f/4 and f/5.6 look pretty damn good for a $350 lens.  It looks great down to 2.8 on my crop bodies.

f/2.8: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Lens ISO 12233 Resolution Chart Results

f/4: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Lens ISO 12233 Resolution Chart Results

f/5.6: Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM Lens ISO 12233 Resolution Chart Results


----------



## Munky (Jun 8, 2010)

*I Bought Today the 1D & 24-70mm 2.8 ; price was a bargain and all items Mint; plus a few more extra goodies!; i'm really liking the body but i think i will sell it i'm kind on in love with the 7D!*


----------



## peterhanowell (Jun 9, 2010)

I too love the 7d, but I have had issues with the 50 1.4.  Crisp and clear when the subject is 3 or 4 feet away, but beyond 10 feet it seems to be a mystery of when it will get the focus right and when it won't.  Very frustrating.

I've read some mixed reports about this issue, and now I am contemplating sending the lens to Canon for a thorough checking.

Peter
--
Tallahassee photography, Tallahassee wedding photographers - Hanowell Photography


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 9, 2010)

Munky said:


> I Bought Today the 1D & 24-70mm 2.8 ; price was a bargain and all items Mint; plus a few more extra goodies!; i'm really liking the body but i think i will sell it i'm kind on in love with the 7D!


 
Shoot for a while with the 1D
Then rent the 7D for a weekend.

See which you like best.


----------



## ifi (Jun 9, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Shoot for a while with the 1D
> Then rent the 7D for a weekend.
> 
> See which you like best.



+1




Munky said:


> *I Bought Today the 1D & 24-70mm 2.8 ; price was a bargain and all items Mint; plus a few more extra goodies!; i'm really liking the body but i think i will sell it i'm kind on in love with the 7D!*



Congratulations :thumbup:
Now post some photos.


----------



## Munky (Jun 9, 2010)

*I'm gonna Keep The 1D for a While; after i sell my other camera and some stuff; i'll consider the options; in the meantime; i'm in the search of a Dedicated Flash & a 70-300mm!*


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > cfusionpm said:
> ...




I have never tested a lens like that i would rather test it in the real world 
F1.4 on a 1Dmk1 from a distance






F2.5 on a 1Dmk2


----------



## Munky (Jun 10, 2010)

*Should I Keep The 1D Mark II N or go for the 7D?*


----------



## ifi (Jun 10, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Should I Keep The 1D Mark II N or go for the 7D?*


Do you miss anything in 1D?


----------



## Munky (Jun 10, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Should I Keep The 1D Mark II N or go for the 7D?*
> ...



*...Since i Was Aiming for the 7D...Video*


----------



## ifi (Jun 10, 2010)

Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...



You should get a 7d then.


----------



## Munky (Jun 12, 2010)

*With sadness i write this reply: after 4-5 days of using the Mark II without a problem; today 'it just fell apart'...the Lens got stuck & did not focus well; to make matters even worse; when i took the lens out to examine/clean; the 'microprism?' fell right out of the body....i'm so sad; i was loving this setup; but now i got kind of weird; all this happend...so tomorrow i'll meet with the seller to return it....so i Gues I'm Back to the 7D....:/*


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

That's sad, it was a too good of a deal, hopefully you will be able to resolve this issue with the seller. Good Luck!


----------



## Munky (Jun 12, 2010)

*Now i'm back at the decision table...with the lenses....NEVER MID IS NOT CONSTANT 2.8!*


----------



## Munky (Jun 12, 2010)

*I'm losing my mind here:*
canon 2.8


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

Following are good first lenses for your new 7d:
Tamron 17-50 2.8 VC
Canon 17-55 2.8 IS
Canon 24-70 2.8 *L*


----------



## Munky (Jun 12, 2010)

*This is Where i'm Standing  :
*Wish List | B&H Photo Video


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know anything about Sigma 70-300 or the battery grip you selected, otherwise your list looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Munky (Jun 12, 2010)

ifi said:


> I don't know anything about Sigma 70-300 or the battery grip you selected, otherwise your list looks good :thumbup:



*I've used those Cheap Grips The Work incredibly good for the price; no fails; same; and in some cases more features than the Canon Ones; thew sigma looks real good; we'll see; By The Way on eBay i Save $436....only downside; 6 things from different sellers :lmao:*


----------



## ifi (Jun 12, 2010)

You almost saved a lot of money on your 1D as well 
Good luck!


----------



## fokker (Jun 12, 2010)

IMO just go for canon f/4 lenses and add a couple of 2.8 or faster primes for the few times you actually need the low-light performance. 24-105 f4 IS and 70-200 f4 IS will sting you a lot less than equivalent f2.8 lenses.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jun 13, 2010)

You need a 1D MKIV and every piece of L glass made by Canon.

Then and only then will you be able to take good pictures.


----------



## Munky (Jun 13, 2010)

fiveoboy01 said:


> You need a 1D MKIV and every piece of L glass made by Canon.
> 
> Then and only then will you be able to take good pictures.



*ok fanboy01!*


----------



## Munky (Jun 13, 2010)

fokker said:


> IMO just go for canon f/4 lenses and add a couple of 2.8 or faster primes for the few times you actually need the low-light performance. 24-105 f4 IS and 70-200 f4 IS will sting you a lot less than equivalent f2.8 lenses.


*
Thanks for the Tip but i Can Get The Sigma And Tamron both @ 2.8 for the Price of any of those f4 lenses and withing my budget!*


----------



## ifi (Jun 13, 2010)

Munky said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > IMO just go for canon f/4 lenses and add a couple of 2.8 or faster primes for the few times you actually need the low-light performance. 24-105 f4 IS and 70-200 f4 IS will sting you a lot less than equivalent f2.8 lenses.
> ...


The Sigma in your wish list is NOT 2.8.
These Canon f4 lenses are sharper than most of 2.8 lenses including the Canon's 2.8s. The only thing sharper in 2.8 is Canon 70-200 2.8 L IS Mark-2. 7d is a great camera and demands high quality glass.


----------



## Munky (Jun 13, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > fokker said:
> ...



*Yeah That Was My bad; What would you recommend?*


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2010)

You might find the following comparison review interesting if you are considering the 70-200mm f2.8 options on the market. 
http://www.juzaphoto.com/eng/articles/canon_70-200_sigma_70-200_tamron_canon_100-400.htm

Also remember that the 70-200mm f4 canon might be sharper at f4 than the f2.8 - but that both lenses produce sharp and usable images - its really a splitting hairs argument more than one having a distinct advantage over the other  - whilst the fact that the f2.8 can shoot at f2.8 whilst the f4 can't is a real world difference.


----------



## Munky (Jun 19, 2010)

Overread said:


> You might find the following comparison review interesting if you are considering the 70-200mm f2.8 options on the market.
> Juza Nature Photography
> 
> Also remember that the 70-200mm f4 canon might be sharper at f4 than the f2.8 - but that both lenses produce sharp and usable images - its really a splitting hairs argument more than one having a distinct advantage over the other  - whilst the fact that the f2.8 can shoot at f2.8 whilst the f4 can't is a real world difference.



*Thanks Very Much for your Reply i've been thinking ever since i saw it; the tamron 70-200 2.8 it's looking pretty good! but its out of budget at the moment!*


----------



## AlexL (Jun 20, 2010)

so how is the new camera so far?


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

AlexL said:


> so how is the new camera so far?




I* returned the 1D and the 7D; I Haven't Bought it yet; since Almost all the "too good to be true" seller on eBay seem to sell 'grey market' 'no warranty' items; i think i'll end up with B&H so it'll cost a lot more.... *


----------



## ifi (Jun 20, 2010)

Munky said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > so how is the new camera so far?
> ...



I saw this, not sure if it will work for you but worth trying if you are interested: Canon 7D (body only) $1331 @ Sears after 10% discount and 8% BCB - SlickDeals.net Forums


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > AlexL said:
> ...


*
When i click the link it automatically re-directs me to Sears PR; no discount  
But Thanks ifi*


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

*I fiddled around on the Sears PR site and got a Discount!*


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

*How do I get that BCB discount? Never mind I found out!*


----------



## ifi (Jun 20, 2010)

Munky said:


> *How do I get that BCB discount? Never mind I found out!*


I haven't done that in a while but this is how it is suppose to work: You go to bing.com and search for keywords like "LCD TV", "Camera", etc. until you see sears.com in your search results with "Bing Cashback" icon next to it. Then you click on that icon and just do your purchase.

Good luck!


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

*I think BCB dont apply to PR :/*


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

*I found a great deal on eBay with 'time2envy' but i've read so many bad things about them...i dont know...*


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

*I just Purchased the 7D Body from Sears with the 10% + 8% BCB ;the Tamron 17-50 @ 2.8 from B&H with 2% BCB & $70 MIR and a Zeikos Grip with 4 Generic Batteries from eBay with 2% BCB!*


----------



## ifi (Jun 20, 2010)

Munky said:


> *I just Purchased the 7D Body from Sears with the 10% + 8% BCB ;the Tamron 17-50 @ 2.8 from B&H with 2% BCB & $70 MIR and a Zeikos Grip with 4 Generic Batteries from eBay with 2% BCB!*



Congratulations :thumbup:

Did you get the non-VC Tamron? Please tell me how you like your new grip and batteries


----------



## Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *I just Purchased the 7D Body from Sears with the 10% + 8% BCB ;the Tamron 17-50 @ 2.8 from B&H with 2% BCB & $70 MIR and a Zeikos Grip with 4 Generic Batteries from eBay with 2% BCB!*
> ...


*
I Got VC; and grip and batteries should be awesome; i have 4 non-oem batteries for the olympus and they last long and charge fast!;*


----------



## chatsig0954 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use a Canon 24-70 2.8L for portraits. It never comes off my camera.  if you can handle the price, its a great lens.


----------



## Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

chatsig0954 said:


> I use a Canon 24-70 2.8L for portraits. It never comes off my camera.  if you can handle the price, its a great lens.


*
Indeed it is i had it for 5 Days and I loved it; unfortunately; i dont anymore and my budget is bit short; but luckily   i got the 17-50 2.8 VC which will serve my needs; after i get a few bucks back i'll get a Zoom !*


----------



## j-digg (Jun 21, 2010)

I admittedly havent read this whole thing yet, so maybe someone has asked it, but... whats with the *bold?*


----------



## Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

j-digg said:


> I admittedly havent read this whole thing yet, so maybe someone has asked it, but... whats with the *bold?*



*Bad Habbit!*


----------



## Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

*Woooooooooooot!
All items have been shipped; and will arrive on Wednesday; in a few weeks i'll order a 70-200 & 430EX II! *


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

*Wooot! The 7D Arrive Just Minutes Ago! I Charged the Battery a Bit So I Could Test it real quick; Tomorrow I will Properly Tested And Hopefully on Saturday I Got a Gig!
Here is the UnBoxing,and the last one is The First Shot with it!; *:


----------



## ifi (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Now you can thank someone


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Wooot!
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


That is one fine,fine looking lens cap.*


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

ifi said:


> Congratulations! Now you can thank someone





Derrel said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Wooot!
> ...


*

Indeed My Friend...Indeed!*


----------



## AlexL (Jun 23, 2010)

nice equipments! Look good


----------



## ifi (Jun 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Wooot!
> ...


*

+1

And the watermark :thumbsup:*


----------



## supermanning (Jun 23, 2010)

k, I just read all 7 pages of this thread...  I'm about to purchase the 7D, already use the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS.  What should I get for a "general purpose lens"?  And, (maybe I should know this), but, what is L glass?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 23, 2010)

supermanning said:


> k, I just read all 7 pages of this thread...  I'm about to purchase the 7D, already use the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS.  What should I get for a "general purpose lens"?  And, (maybe I should know this), but, what is L glass?


Yes - you should know that, since you have one.  

It's Canon's 'L' series of lenses.  Higher quality, more expensive, and often white.


The 50mm 1.4 would be a good general purpose lens.  I like primes though.  If you prefer a zoom, look for something in a range similar to the kit lenses.  18-55, 28-70 - something like that.


----------



## ifi (Jun 23, 2010)

supermanning said:


> k, I just read all 7 pages of this thread...  I'm about to purchase the 7D, already use the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS.  What should I get for a "general purpose lens"?  And, (maybe I should know this), but, what is L glass?



Canon L lens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

*Depends on what you shoot yet I'd Recommend The Tamron 'ifi' & I Got; Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 VC; you got you base covered for General Video and Photo, VC is same as IS it'll be useful to you; while the 50mm 1.4 is a great prime; with 7d's crop sensor you wont be able to shoot in tight places same problem you'll have with the 24-70 which is awesome by the way i had it for whole 5 days lol; 
while the 17-50 is no 11-16 it covers pretty much your general stuff  IMHO*


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2010)

*Hey ifi Sell Me One Of The 50mm!*


----------



## ifi (Jul 4, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Hey ifi Sell Me One Of The 50mm!*


Sorry dude, I sold my 50mm 1.8 on eBay.

Tell me about the camera grip and extra batteries.


----------



## Munky (Jul 4, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey ifi Sell Me One Of The 50mm!*
> ...



*Awesome, Long Lasting, Real Cheap!; Only Drawback is NO Communication with the The Camera...*


----------



## Munky (Jul 4, 2010)

ifi said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey ifi Sell Me One Of The 50mm!*
> ...



*You didn't like the f1.8? or just wanted f1.4?
EDIT: never mind i read past pages 
Canon 50mm 1.8 is cheap I May Buy it in a few days!*


----------



## ifi (Jul 4, 2010)

Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...



You mean no communication between batteries and camera or the grip and camera or both?



Munky said:


> ifi said:
> 
> 
> > Munky said:
> ...



I do a lot of manual focus and 1.8 is not meant to be used like that.  Don't take me wrong 1.8 is a great lens and takes great photos. It just  wasn't for me. I like big and heavy stuff,,, yeah, I'm crazy :lmao:


----------



## Munky (Jul 4, 2010)

ifi said:


> You mean no communication between batteries and camera or the grip and camera or both?
> 
> *Neither See Video Link Below!
> *
> ...



Canon 5D Mark II & 7D - Cheap China Batteries on Vimeo


----------



## Munky (Jul 12, 2010)

*Hey Guys Just an Update Tomorrow I'll Be Getting a 70-200 2.8L IS & 580EXii from B&H
And Later On Today I'll Get a Canon 50mm 1.4; Budget 'Went Up' do to certain events will require them I was intending on buying all of this equipment but not so fast!*


----------



## wesd (Jul 12, 2010)

For starters not sure how much cash you have so il say a Canon EF 28-90MM, and a Canon Ef 75-300mm.  $89 and $200 respectively.
Wes


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 12, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Hey Guys; I'm Going to be Switching to Canon in a few Weeks; I've decided to go with The 7D  and wanted to Go f2.8 on all my lenses; what do you guys recommend; canon, sigma or tamron; preci wise tam and sig are wayy cheaper; but are they worh it?
> 
> I've seen some of you in your signatures a lot of sigma and some tamron!
> Help me out with suggestions or advice Thanks!*



Why on earth would anyone out of high school use third-party lenses? I have never understood this...


----------



## OrionsByte (Jul 12, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey Guys; I'm Going to be Switching to Canon in a few Weeks; I've decided to go with The 7D  and wanted to Go f2.8 on all my lenses; what do you guys recommend; canon, sigma or tamron; preci wise tam and sig are wayy cheaper; but are they worh it?
> ...



Priorities?


----------



## Overread (Jul 12, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Munky said:
> 
> 
> > *Hey Guys; I'm Going to be Switching to Canon in a few Weeks; I've decided to go with The 7D  and wanted to Go f2.8 on all my lenses; what do you guys recommend; canon, sigma or tamron; preci wise tam and sig are wayy cheaper; but are they worh it?
> ...



I don't get what you're getting at here? I mean are you questioning the use of 3rd party lenses or students spending money on expensive items?


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 12, 2010)

Petraio is a moron, why does anyone even pay attention to his posts????


To the OP.
What is it you plan on shooting? You have a nice camera, what budget do you have for glass?


----------



## Munky (Jul 12, 2010)

*Don't Pay Attention to him!
Anyways I Got The 50mm f/1.4 it's Pretty Awesome took some Test Shots & Vids
Really Sharp I Post Some Later!
Can't Wait Till Tomorrow to get The Rest!*


----------



## Munky (Jul 13, 2010)

*Hey Guys I Got The New Gear Today I'm Really Happy with it here are some pix taken with the 50mm 1.4 @ 2.0 I'll Post Pics of the 50mm Later On I'm Tired long Day!  lol*


----------

